# Massey-Harris show June 3 - 5th, 2005 Danville, IN



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

June 3 - 5th, 2005 Danville, IN 
Hendricks County Antique Machinery Show - Featuring Massey Harris - Indiana MCA State Show. Contact: Tom Tague (765) 663-2309


----------

